# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  ايهم افضل موسى الزومه ام مصعب عمر فى خانة الطرف الشمال

## محجوب الخير

*فى راى الشخصى مصعب عمر ولماذا لانو موسى الزومه يتقدم كثيرا للهجوم على حساب الدفاع وعند الهجمه يصبح الطرف الشمال مصدر الخطوره
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*في المباريات الخارجية افضل الزومة
والداخلية مصعب عمر
*

----------


## acba77

*موسي الزومه اذا التزم بالتوجيهات
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*اكيد  مصعب عمر الافضل لانه لاعب متطور عكس موسي الزومة
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*الافضل منهم من كان جاهز من الناحيه المعنويه واللياقه فلكل مباراه رجلها
*

----------


## manooo

*على حسب المنافس و متطلبات المباراة مع انى افضل الزومة لخبرتة و تمرسة في الاداء الدفاعي في وجود خط وسط هجومي غير مساند للدفاع
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

في المباريات الخارجية افضل الزومة
والداخلية مصعب عمر



تشكر يا الحبيب على المرور
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدطيب
					

اكيد  مصعب عمر الافضل لانه لاعب متطور عكس موسي الزومة



والله موسى الزومه دا لو اشتغل براى المدرب بكون احسن زول لكن انت ما شائف الزول دا شغال براه               تشكر
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدطيب
					

اكيد  مصعب عمر الافضل لانه لاعب متطور عكس موسي الزومة



مصعب عمر لاعب فى كل مباراه يتتطور الى الاحسن 
وشكرا على المرور
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

الافضل منهم من كان جاهز من الناحيه المعنويه واللياقه فلكل مباراه رجلها



شكرا دكتوره على مرورك انا غايتو مع مصعب
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

في المباريات الخارجية افضل الزومة
والداخلية مصعب عمر




أنا معك الأخ رياض ، بس لو موسى خلى الخرمجة وركوب الرأس وإلتزم بتوجيهات المدرب . 
مشكوووووووووووووووور ياكمندان  . 
بلنتي : الليلة مافي إستعداد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟. :big::big::big:
                        	*

----------


## عمرعثمان

* بكل اسف موسى الزومة رغم سنواته الكثيرة مقارنة بمصعب لم يستفيد شيئا ولايمكن ان نحسبها له سنوات خبرة لانه لم يتطور ابدا من تسجيله فهو هو موسى الذى يركض ويركض ويعكس في الآوت موسى الذي يهاجم عندما نحتاجه مدافع ويدافع عندما نحتاجه مهاجم وبالمثل بلة جابر , فرغم الهنات وتحفظي  نجد ان الباشا ومصعب أفضل من ذاك الثنائي وان كان اداء الباشا في الطرف غير مقنع ولكنه على كل حال أفضل من بلة , كما أن مصعب أفضل من الزومة , وكنا نتمنى ان يكون كل لاعبا قضى موسما بالمريخ اصبح اكثر نضجا فالتغيير المستمر وعدم ثبات التشكيل سببه الأساسي تباين مستويات اللاعبين من مباراة لأخرى وهو مايجعل المدرب في حيرة من أمره وعلى كل نحن مع كاربوني يختار من يختار ولن نحتج او نطالبه بإشراك فلان او علان 
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة manooo
					

على حسب المنافس و متطلبات المباراة مع انى افضل الزومة لخبرتة و تمرسة في الاداء الدفاعي في وجود خط وسط هجومي غير مساند للدفاع



موسى بهمل الدفاع كثيرا وما بيعمل موازنه بين الدفاع والهجوم وهذه علة المريخ الكل منشغل فى احراز الاهداف على حساب الدفاع والوسط
                        	*

----------


## tito61

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة manooo
					

على حسب المنافس و متطلبات المباراة مع انى افضل الزومة لخبرتة و تمرسة في الاداء الدفاعي في وجود خط وسط هجومي غير مساند للدفاع



 انا اتفق معك تماما
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*موسى خلوهو لينا في الكنبة شوية لامن راسو يجي ويخلي الدروشة بتاعتو دي لاعب زيو مافي  ما بيفرط في لياقتو لكن في المقابل ما بلتزم بتعليمات المدرب إذا اتقدم للهجوم بنسى نفسوى وبعمل خلل واضح في الدفاع  ده غير عكسياتو الطايشة داير شغل كتير  هو بس مركز في اللياقة
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*الزومة لانه لاعب قوى ومتمرس وصاحب خبرة
                        	*

----------


## النفطي

*مصعب عمر (حاج موت) بالتأكيد ... واعي جداً دفاعياً وخطير في الهجوم وعكسياتة دقيقة
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*كل من يراه المدرب و على حسب تركيز اللاعب فى التمارين و المباريات...

*

----------


## الجيلي شاور محمد

*الزومة الأفضل دفاعياً ومصعب هجومياً .
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجيلي شاور محمد
					

الزومة الأفضل دفاعياً ومصعب هجومياً .



تشكر  يا حبيب يا غالى
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

كل من يراه المدرب و على حسب تركيز اللاعب فى التمارين و المباريات...




ارى بان تركيز مصعب اكثر اذن مصعب افضل: تشكر يا الغالى على مرورك الطيب يا طيب
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النفطي
					

مصعب عمر (حاج موت) بالتأكيد ... واعي جداً دفاعياً وخطير في الهجوم وعكسياتة دقيقة



    اشكرك اخى على مرورك وادام الله ما بيننا من اخاء
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فائزمصطفى جعفر
					

الزومة لانه لاعب قوى ومتمرس وصاحب خبرة



انا معك الزومه خبره ولكن الزومه اصبح فى الفتره الاخيره دون المستوى المطلوب
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة azmi shosh
					

موسى خلوهو لينا في الكنبة شوية لامن راسو يجي ويخلي الدروشة بتاعتو دي لاعب زيو مافي  ما بيفرط في لياقتو لكن في المقابل ما بلتزم بتعليمات المدرب إذا اتقدم للهجوم بنسى نفسوى وبعمل خلل واضح في الدفاع  ده غير عكسياتو الطايشة داير شغل كتير  هو بس مركز في اللياقة



ودى المشكله التى يجب ان يلتفت اليها اعضاء الجهاز الفنى كل لاعبى المريخ يتقدمون بدون كره عند منطفة الخصم وخاصة الظهيرى والوسط وكذا تنتج فينا اهداف لا نتوقعها ونقول سفارى كعب والدفاع كعب وهما لا يمكن ان يلعبوا والدفاع مكشوف 
واوضح على صدق كلامى هدف سولى شريف اريتم
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمرعثمان
					

 بكل اسف موسى الزومة رغم سنواته الكثيرة مقارنة بمصعب لم يستفيد شيئا ولايمكن ان نحسبها له سنوات خبرة لانه لم يتطور ابدا من تسجيله فهو هو موسى الذى يركض ويركض ويعكس في الآوت موسى الذي يهاجم عندما نحتاجه مدافع ويدافع عندما نحتاجه مهاجم وبالمثل بلة جابر , فرغم الهنات وتحفظي  نجد ان الباشا ومصعب أفضل من ذاك الثنائي وان كان اداء الباشا في الطرف غير مقنع ولكنه على كل حال أفضل من بلة , كما أن مصعب أفضل من الزومة , وكنا نتمنى ان يكون كل لاعبا قضى موسما بالمريخ اصبح اكثر نضجا فالتغيير المستمر وعدم ثبات التشكيل سببه الأساسي تباين مستويات اللاعبين من مباراة لأخرى وهو مايجعل المدرب في حيرة من أمره وعلى كل نحن مع كاربوني يختار من يختار ولن نحتج او نطالبه بإشراك فلان او علان 



تشكر على المرور يا غالى
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*في رأيي الشخصي


أفضل


موسى

المريخابي
:016::016:

*

----------


## galag77

*الظاهر من أراء الأخوة السابقيين  أنه  ليس  هناك رأى  قاطع  بتفوق  

أحدهم  على  الآخر  رغم  أنه  لكل  واحد  ميزاته  ويبقى  رأى  المدرب

هو  الفيصل  والذى  يحكمه  جاهزية  اللاعب  والفريق  الذى  تلعب  ضده

وأن  كان  لى  رأى  فمصعب  لاعب  تكتيكى  وحريف  وموسى  لاعب

يمتاز  بالقوة  واللياقة  والألتحام 0
                        	*

----------


## بشيردعاك

*الزومه يجيد الدفاع ومصعب يميل للهجوم اما من وجهه نظرى افضل الزومه لتمرسه فى المباريات الافريقيه
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بشيردعاك
					

الزومه يجيد الدفاع ومصعب يميل للهجوم اما من وجهه نظرى افضل الزومه لتمرسه فى المباريات الافريقيه



تشكر يا الحبيب على المرور
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة galag77
					

الظاهر من أراء الأخوة السابقيين  أنه  ليس  هناك رأى  قاطع  بتفوق  

أحدهم  على  الآخر  رغم  أنه  لكل  واحد  ميزاته  ويبقى  رأى  المدرب

هو  الفيصل  والذى  يحكمه  جاهزية  اللاعب  والفريق  الذى  تلعب  ضده

وأن  كان  لى  رأى  فمصعب  لاعب  تكتيكى  وحريف  وموسى  لاعب

يمتاز  بالقوة  واللياقة  والألتحام 0



تشكر يا زين يا راقى وهذا عين العقل
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

في رأيي الشخصي


أفضل موسى

المريخابي
:016::016:




 
والله يا ابوحميد دى بالغته فيها عديل كدا موسى ود امبده توقفوا مع الكبار ديل ياخى والله دا يلم فيه النفطى يعمل ليه فليته ولا غضروف مالك على ود الناس الود صغير وجاهل 

*

----------


## ماسي الزعيم

*موسي الزومه لو بطل سرحانو دا بكون افضل طرف في السودان ومصعب كويس بس بعيد انو يكون ظهير افضل فريق سوداني وافريقي
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ماسي الزعيم
					

موسي الزومه لو بطل سرحانو دا بكون افضل طرف في السودان ومصعب كويس بس بعيد انو يكون ظهير افضل فريق سوداني وافريقي



انت احلى زول تشكر على المرور
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

الافضل منهم من كان جاهز من الناحيه المعنويه واللياقه فلكل مباراه رجلها



up  up    up
الاتنين نفس الشي
                        	*

----------


## عامر كتم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

في المباريات الخارجية افضل الزومة
والداخلية مصعب عمر



 الله عليو 
هذا ما اقوله بالحرف 
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عامر كتم
					

 الله عليو 
هذا ما اقوله بالحرف 



شكر كتير على مرورك
                        	*

----------


## hamdi73

*أكثر ما يزيد حيرتى فى ( موسى الزومة) هو أنه لا يتطور أبداً أتمنى فى يوم من الأيام أن أرى له عكسة متقنة الا يلاحظ هو لذلك ألم يراجع نفسه قط كل اللعيبة فى بداية مشوارهم الكروى يبدأون بمستويات متواضعة كما هو حال موسى الزومة لكن مع مرور الأيام يلعبون بأحترافية ولا أزيد .
                        	*

----------


## Zorro

*خارجياً اعتقد انو افضل الزومة عندما يكون الفريق متحفظاً وذلك قوته الجسدية وخبرته اما داخلياً فمصعب لأسلوبه الهجومي المتميز والتزامه دفاعياً
                        	*

----------


## ABO-ABODY

*موسي لاعب غير متطور.....4 سنين في الزعيم ولا يجيد عكس الكرات حتي الان .....بالاضافه الي سهولة مراوغتو.....وثقتو الزايده الما في محلها...بصراحه لا نافع في الهجوم ولا نافع في الدفاع.....استنفذ كل الاغراض...فلنحث عن احتياطي لمصعب لان موسي اصبح غير مفيد للزعيم علي الاطلاق....ربما يقول البعض انني اقسو عليه...ولكن كشف الزعيم اصبح يضم لاعبين علي مستوي عالي جدا مثال النفطي و وارقو ونجم الدين ولاسانا....موسي سيصبح الكلمه النشاز اذا شارك مع هؤلاء الفطاحله
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*كلاهما ممتاز
                        	*

----------

